

The Profound Programmer - da02
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2012/07/the-profound-programmer/

======
dustin999
Indents with tabs are bad? I always thought this was a good thing, allowing
each user to set their tab spacing.

~~~
SeppoErviala
Languages where indents have semantic meaning tend to prefer spaces. Python
style guide [1] explicitly specifies spaces and while Ruby community doesn't
have official style guide all their popular unofficial style guides prefer
spaces over tabs.

I think the problem is that it's so easy to accidentally mix spaces and tabs
that it is more convenient to disable tabs and just use spaces.

[1] <http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/>

